# Buy a gel/acrylic kit and do it yourself or not?



## Nathelin (Aug 9, 2013)

Hello, i have had gel/acrylic nails and i love it so. 

I like asian 3d nail art style and here in Europe i cant get it. And i was wondering if buying a lamp and the gels, tips and everything is a good idea?

Can you hurt yourself?

Im thinking gel nails is easier to do than acrylic? Thats what i got when i lived in China. But the little bow decorations must have been acrylic cause it was a white powder mixed with some water like solution.

Does anyone know if it is a special acrylic?

Are there good or bad brands?

I know so little about gel and acrylic. 

Have been doing my own nails with ordinary polishes and glue on decorations but they fall off so easily.


----------



## Nathelin (Aug 9, 2013)

I have had it once*


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 9, 2013)

I bought a whole set on ebay.  Once you use up your top coat, cleanser and gel, you can buy more very cheaply.  Everything comes from China or Japan so shipping takes a while.

It's really easy to do at home and the only way you could hurt yourself is if you file your natural nail beds or drink the acetone lol.

I use it when I break a nail because I hate waiting for then to grow out.

Here's a link but obviously you can search around ebay for a better deal or one that has different accessories.  This one includes the drill which makes it a really good deal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UV-Gel-Nail-Art-Curing-Dryer-Lamp-Light-Set-Electric-File-Drill-161-/310391973210?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 9, 2013)

Also, go on you tube and you can find videos teaching you how to do it correctly.


----------



## Nathelin (Aug 10, 2013)

I havebeen looking at ebay a lot recently. I think ill buy a kit when i get the money for it.


----------



## Dzasty (Aug 26, 2013)

I have this question in my head for a weeks. Ebay is full of sets for doing that. Acrylic,gel - everything. There is one point which makes me worry about - what about quality? Can i trust cheap things from china?


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 26, 2013)

Never mind


----------



## mellie25 (Nov 26, 2013)

So I used to have pink and whites from nail salons claiming it was "gel powder" (aka acrylic), so I quit going to the salon and have been doing my own nails.  Here's what I use.  

-LED curing lamp (better and quicker than UV) 

-Gelish structure http://gelish.com/products/structure-gel 

      ***I got it off amazon for $13

-Gel brush (straight edge)

-White nail tips. 

I apply the tips, buffer the line down just enough.

I then apply the bonder and structure gel.  Just enough, and you "float" it on the nail.

Cure it, do a 2nd coat if needed.  Base coat. Then I apply a very light pink for my nail beds.  It doesn't change the color of the tip at all. Top coat. And wa-la.  Pink and whites at home with minimal damage. They are breathable too.


----------



## AlexandraB (Nov 27, 2013)

How about Shellac? I have a Shellac kit at home and it doesnt take long at all. Plus it is much easier to remove than gel.


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought a whole set on ebay.  Once you use up your top coat, cleanser and gel, you can buy more very cheaply.  Everything comes from China or Japan so shipping takes a while.

It's really easy to do at home and the only way you could hurt yourself is if you file your natural nail beds or drink the acetone lol.

I use it when I break a nail because I hate waiting for then to grow out.

Here's a link but obviously you can search around ebay for a better deal or one that has different accessories.  This one includes the drill which makes it a really good deal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/UV-Gel-Nail-Art-Curing-Dryer-Lamp-Light-Set-Electric-File-Drill-161-/310391973210?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
Hi @DonnaD! I know there's a lot of conversation recently on the fantastic experiences people have with gel nails (to distinguish from gel polish, which I'm really enjoying, obviously  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). With your experience and education, you have a great advantage knowing a lot of the crucial details for using these products. I have never worn gel nails, but am really curious how it would be for me to apply them if the only education I had to use the products was what I found online (youtube, blogs, etc.). What do you think? Do you think I'd be a lot happier with gel nails than gel polish as my base? Have you personally experienced any indications that would convince you not to use them on a constant basis - I know you're mentioning you use them for repair; why not every day? I'd love your input on this! And I'm happy to hear from @KeepOnSingin and others who use them (or choose not to use them based on experience). Why do you, KeepOnSingin, not do them yourself? And DonnaD, is there a different system that you are now using or are you still positive about this one? I want to explore this concept, though I know I'm not yet at a point that I would get started or buy something just because I don't know enough. Thank-you for thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi @DonnaD! I know there's a lot of conversation recently on the fantastic experiences people have with gel nails (to distinguish from gel polish, which I'm really enjoying, obviously  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). With your experience and education, you have a great advantage knowing a lot of the crucial details for using these products. I have never worn gel nails, but am really curious how it would be for me to apply them if the only education I had to use the products was what I found online (youtube, blogs, etc.). What do you think? Do you think I'd be a lot happier with gel nails than gel polish as my base? Have you personally experienced any indications that would convince you not to use them on a constant basis - I know you're mentioning you use them for repair; why not every day? I'd love your input on this! And I'm happy to hear from @KeepOnSingin and others who use them (or choose not to use them based on experience). Why do you, KeepOnSingin, not do them yourself? And DonnaD, is there a different system that you are now using or are you still positive about this one? I want to explore this concept, though I know I'm not yet at a point that I would get started or buy something just because I don't know enough. Thank-you for thoughts and suggestions!

Well, the best part of gel nails is that they don't cause the damage that acrylics do.  You file them off.  I always recommend they not be filed completely off but down very thinly so as not be be actually filing the nail bed itself.  

My sister occasionally uses my UV light and does brush-on gel on her nails.  They sell a professional gel base in nail polish bottles (usually labeled primer) that can be brushed on like polish.  You need a license to buy it or you can go on ebay and buy it for $5 shipped from China.  You can get ultra thin gel nails using that method which just makes your nails a bit sturdier and they'll still bend and flex and look very natural, but they will eventually lift and pop off unless you go with fake tips which gives the gel a better adhesion.  

It's not the way a full gel set is done but for an amateur DYI, it's a great way to go since you only need a bottle each of primer, top coat and a UV lamp which you can get entire pro kits for less than $60 on ebay.  They're along the line of what you see in the nail "mill" salons at the mall, so not top of the line brand name but they give just as good of a result.   You can buy similar non-professional kits, like the Sally Hansen and Red Carpet kits at CVS that come with little lamps that usually cure one or two fingers at a time.  They also cost around $60.  You'll get enough to last for months if you go with primer/topcoat bottle on ebay.  The DIY ones from CVS give you enough for a couple of manis and the refills are quite expensive.  Since they're brush on, they're very easy to do.  Most importantly, *drugstore kits are **soak-off* as well, which the ebay stuff is definitely not.  The benefits of ebay stuff is greater strength and longevity.  It's also cheaper in the long run.  The benefits of drugstore kits are accessibility, and they are soak-off but they're more expensive.

The benefit of brush-on gel is that your nails are much stronger and more sturdy and less likely to break.  If you go with a very thin coat though, they can still break and since gel does build on itself, you will need to file them down to keep them thinner.  The biggest mistake people make with that is filing them down too much and actually filing the nail beds which is never a good idea.

I would not recommend that a DIY-er try the potted gel that is used in salons.  Potted gel generally needs to be filed smooth before adding the top coat where the brush-on self levels in much less time.  I always worry when  DIY-ers file their nail beds.  I would NEVER recommend a newbie use a Dremel type drill ever!!

You cannot, however, fix a nail with DIY kits even using a nail form.  They don't provide the strength for a long term fix and tend to break off below the nail line which is hella painful.

I hope that helps you make a decision.  For someone at your level of expertise, I truly believe you would have no problem using a brush-on kit either pro or drugstore line.  If you don't like it, it grows out well without causing damage so there's really nothing to lose.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi @DonnaD! I know there's a lot of conversation recently on the fantastic experiences people have with gel nails (to distinguish from gel polish, which I'm really enjoying, obviously  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). With your experience and education, you have a great advantage knowing a lot of the crucial details for using these products. I have never worn gel nails, but am really curious how it would be for me to apply them if the only education I had to use the products was what I found online (youtube, blogs, etc.). What do you think? Do you think I'd be a lot happier with gel nails than gel polish as my base? Have you personally experienced any indications that would convince you not to use them on a constant basis - I know you're mentioning you use them for repair; why not every day? I'd love your input on this! And I'm happy to hear from @KeepOnSingin and others who use them (or choose not to use them based on experience). Why do you, KeepOnSingin, not do them yourself? And DonnaD, is there a different system that you are now using or are you still positive about this one? I want to explore this concept, though I know I'm not yet at a point that I would get started or buy something just because I don't know enough. Thank-you for thoughts and suggestions!

I don't do them myself for various reasons. First and foremost, most of the gels that I have experience with require a license to purchase, and I don't have a license. Then add on the fact that multiple nail techs have told me that gels are _the most difficult_ type of nails to apply, and the fact that my left hand doesn't have nearly the precision required to do anything really technical on my right hand doesn't give me confidence. It's just way easier to go and get them done.


----------



## annatomical (Apr 6, 2014)

I'd consider shellac on my toes but no gel on my fingers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 7, 2014)

@DonnaD thank-you so much for your detailed response! I'm still just a bit confused - were you still talking entirely about gel nails rather than gel polish now or did you actually mention both (the SH RC soak-off being the gel polish) in your note? Do Sally Hansen and Red Carpet actually have both gel polish kits and soak-off gel nail kits? Maybe it's just an oversimplification on my part - on this forum I've interpreted much of the talk of gel nails as the non-soak-off, must file kind, and the gel polishes as the soak-off, more typical DIY (but also thinner) 'just' polishes (like Gelish gel polish colours) that you can also use for a certain degree of reinforcement, such as from the kits (with base/colour/topcoat) also from Sally Hansen and Red Carpet. But it is entirely possible I was unaware of different kits that they also put out. Am I?

Self-leveling brush-on gel (that is file-off, but you wouldn't need to as you could wear it as a continuous base) and the potted (file-off) gels are more what I was asking about. I'm curious how different the brush-on stuff is compared to the soak-off gel polish. Is it a lot thicker and sturdier? Is there also the option of very sturdy soak-off products then?

Could you please point out one or two of these brush-on gels for me on eBay/Amazon? I've read about 'primer' as the acid stuff you use to prepare to apply acrylic nails and certainly wouldn't want to confuse the two! Obviously I also have a lot more research to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's difficult when a brush-on more stand-alone gel product is also labelled primer.

Regarding the Dremel, I know how powerful it is for other applications, so the idea of using it on my nails is a bit disturbing. I'm fairly sensitive, so I don't even know if I would tolerate it! I guess a touch of filing and filling in would be far more likely if I were using something non-soak-off.

It's a shame that the brush-on is less than ideal for repairs. That is something I was also entertaining in the back of my mind.

@KeepOnSingin I understand the challenge of being coordinated with both hands, and it being a good reason for you to want to enlist the professionals. It's funny, I find sometimes when I use my non-dominant hand, I concentrate more because - -it is- - my non-dominant hand, and then I end up making more of a mess when I then relax and use the dominant hand. I also agree to the ease and relative simplicity of having the nails done at a salon, but I know for various reasons the odds of me typically going to a salon are fairly slim regardless of what I want to do with my nails. Thanks for letting me know why you prefer it!


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 7, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD thank-you so much for your detailed response! I'm still just a bit confused - were you still talking entirely about gel nails rather than gel polish now or did you actually mention both (the SH RC soak-off being the gel polish) in your note? Do Sally Hansen and Red Carpet actually have both gel polish kits and soak-off gel nail kits? Maybe it's just an oversimplification on my part - on this forum I've interpreted much of the talk of gel nails as the non-soak-off, must file kind, and the gel polishes as the soak-off, more typical DIY (but also thinner) 'just' polishes (like Gelish gel polish colours) that you can also use for a certain degree of reinforcement, such as from the kits (with base/colour/topcoat) also from Sally Hansen and Red Carpet. But it is entirely possible I was unaware of different kits that they also put out. Am I?

Self-leveling brush-on gel (that is file-off, but you wouldn't need to as you could wear it as a continuous base) and the potted (file-off) gels are more what I was asking about. I'm curious how different the brush-on stuff is compared to the soak-off gel polish. Is it a lot thicker and sturdier? Is there also the option of very sturdy soak-off products then?

Could you please point out one or two of these brush-on gels for me on eBay/Amazon? I've read about 'primer' as the acid stuff you use to prepare to apply acrylic nails and certainly wouldn't want to confuse the two! Obviously I also have a lot more research to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's difficult when a brush-on more stand-alone gel product is also labelled primer.

Regarding the Dremel, I know how powerful it is for other applications, so the idea of using it on my nails is a bit disturbing. I'm fairly sensitive, so I don't even know if I would tolerate it! I guess a touch of filing and filling in would be far more likely if I were using something non-soak-off.

It's a shame that the brush-on is less than ideal for repairs. That is something I was also entertaining in the back of my mind.

@KeepOnSingin I understand the challenge of being coordinated with both hands, and it being a good reason for you to want to enlist the professionals. It's funny, I find sometimes when I use my non-dominant hand, I concentrate more because - -it is- - my non-dominant hand, and then I end up making more of a mess when I then relax and use the dominant hand. I also agree to the ease and relative simplicity of having the nails done at a salon, but I know for various reasons the odds of me typically going to a salon are fairly slim regardless of what I want to do with my nails. Thanks for letting me know why you prefer it!

I'm only talking about gel nails and not gel polish.  The kits/items you buy, such as the Gelish kits, are soak off gel.  http://www.amazon.com/Gelish-Basix-Kit/dp/B0057JCYYE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1396856865&amp;sr=8-4&amp;keywords=at+home+gel+manicure+kit  They will stay on until you soak them off with acetone.  You would need to use non-acetone polish remover while wearing them.  They're great for people who aren't sure if they want to keep gels.  They also tend to come with instructional DVD's.

This link (below) is for the brush-on base and top coat I'm talking about.  You can also buy sets where the base is called primer which is why I referred to it as primer as you can see on the green bottle in the link picture.  This is file off.  It's as strong as potted gel and is really easy to use.  It's formula is thinner than potted gel but acts the same as potted on the nail.  It is build-able so you can end up with really thick nails if you don't file it down a bit the every time time you reapply it.  You want to apply it thinly.  If you need to build on it as you're applying it, you need to either file it lightly in between coats or not clean off the sticky residue until you're completely done with at nail.  You also need to lightly scuff the natural nail before applying with a file NOT a buffer.  You use the top coat last and you have to leave the sticky or file before adding it.  Let it be said, I would never use this stuff to do a client's nails.  I truly do not even know what demographic it's marketed to since it is a pro product but not one a pro would use to do a full set.  We only use potted gel.  I discovered this searching ebay for something years and years ago before I really knew anything about anything and used it myself for a while.  It does the job as well as potted gel so I really don't have an answer as to why pros don't use it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Top-Coat-Primer-Base-Gel-Nail-Art-UV-Gel-Polish-For-UV-Gel-Nail-Art-Decoration-/330954726254?pt=US_Nail_Care&amp;hash=item4d0e705b6e

Now, I don't personally think gel nails are hard to apply.  I think any n00b could do it with potted gel and get a decent result.  Maybe not salon perfect but certainly acceptable.  One of my kids used to get into my potted gel (she's 24...not a child for anyone who's concerned I let children in my nail stuff lol) and used one of my expensive sable brushes to paint it on like polish using super extra thin coats curing each until she hit the sweet spot for thickness.  Of course she didn't clean the brush and it took me days to get it back into shape.  But for what she was doing and how she did it, she got a reasonable result.   It's not like anyone other than ourselves scrutinize our nails, right?  She certainly didn't do it the "right" way, that's for sure.  But now that she (FINALLY) moved out, she went on ebay and bought some potted gel...why she didn't ask me for some, I don't know...and continues to do her little brush on routine because it's too much trouble for her to come visit her mother and get it done right.  Nasty child.

Anyway, the problem with what she's doing is that they lift and pop off way more than would ever happen with a salon gel manicure but if you're okay with touching them up more often in your own home, it'll work for you.  I will tell you that if you do choose to do it at home, using fake tips will help it adhere and it will never lift until your nails grow out.  Not everyone wants tips though.  You definitely want to clean your nails with alcohol before applying any gel at home.  It gets rid of the oils that could keep it from adhering.  And you want to make sure to do one nail at a time which makes for a long mani session.  

If you're careful with application and filing and if you're willing to give them a touch-up every 10 days or so, you should get a reasonable result that, while not of salon standards, is better than ratty nails and will keep your nails strong enough to grow if short, breaking nails is a problem.  Once they're off though, you'll go straight back to short, breaking nails.  You can grow them out until the gel is gone and if you're careful for a few days, you might be able to keep that new length.  While your nail beds won't be weakened by gel nails, the tips will be if you file the gel off and that's why it's hard to maintain that natural nail length you achieve through the magic of gel once the gel is off.


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 7, 2014)

I use IBD hard gel to do my own.

I don't use tips like a lot of places do. I build a nail with the gel. This is how my former manicurist did them and I found them to last a lot longer than anything else I have had done. You can of course glue on tips and gel over them. This will definitely cut a lot of time out of the process and the end result really won't look any different. It's entirely up to you.

To build the nail/extend the length, I use these gel forms: 



They come in a large roll and are just stickers with guide lines for length.

I purchase IBD builder gel and other necessary (Base,top, etc) items from Amazon or Sally beauty. 



I ordered a semi-professional electric file: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002NGMEQM/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

I ordered a UV lamp large enough for 2 hands. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006IBM21K/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

With IBD UV hard gel, you can't use an LED lamp. (Although, I do have an LED lamp that I use for gelish, shellac, etc paint on soak off gels.)

It is a long process. Basically you are doing layers of gel. First layer,  then file, add second layer, then file, etc etc. Youtube has some great videos for how to do them.

Patience is key, unless you have a friend willing to help you out.


----------



## Monika1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm only talking about gel nails and not gel polish.  The kits/items you buy, such as the Gelish kits, are soak off gel.  http://www.amazon.com/Gelish-Basix-Kit/dp/B0057JCYYE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1396856865&amp;sr=8-4&amp;keywords=at+home+gel+manicure+kit  They will stay on until you soak them off with acetone.  You would need to use non-acetone polish remover while wearing them.  They're great for people who aren't sure if they want to keep gels.  They also tend to come with instructional DVD's.

This link (below) is for the brush-on base and top coat I'm talking about.  You can also buy sets where the base is called primer which is why I referred to it as primer as you can see on the green bottle in the link picture.  This is file off.  It's as strong as potted gel and is really easy to use.  It's formula is thinner than potted gel but acts the same as potted on the nail.  It is build-able so you can end up with really thick nails if you don't file it down a bit the every time time you reapply it.  You want to apply it thinly.  If you need to build on it as you're applying it, you need to either file it lightly in between coats or not clean off the sticky residue until you're completely done with at nail.  You also need to lightly scuff the natural nail before applying with a file NOT a buffer.  You use the top coat last and you have to leave the sticky or file before adding it.  Let it be said, I would never use this stuff to do a client's nails.  I truly do not even know what demographic it's marketed to since it is a pro product but not one a pro would use to do a full set.  We only use potted gel.  I discovered this searching ebay for something years and years ago before I really knew anything about anything and used it myself for a while.  It does the job as well as potted gel so I really don't have an answer as to why pros don't use it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Top-Coat-Primer-Base-Gel-Nail-Art-UV-Gel-Polish-For-UV-Gel-Nail-Art-Decoration-/330954726254?pt=US_Nail_Care&amp;hash=item4d0e705b6e

Now, I don't personally think gel nails are hard to apply.  I think any n00b could do it with potted gel and get a decent result.  Maybe not salon perfect but certainly acceptable.  One of my kids used to get into my potted gel (she's 24...not a child for anyone who's concerned I let children in my nail stuff lol) and used one of my expensive sable brushes to paint it on like polish using super extra thin coats curing each until she hit the sweet spot for thickness.  Of course she didn't clean the brush and it took me days to get it back into shape.  But for what she was doing and how she did it, she got a reasonable result.   It's not like anyone other than ourselves scrutinize our nails, right?  She certainly didn't do it the "right" way, that's for sure.  But now that she (FINALLY) moved out, she went on ebay and bought some potted gel...why she didn't ask me for some, I don't know...and continues to do her little brush on routine because it's too much trouble for her to come visit her mother and get it done right.  Nasty child.

Anyway, the problem with what she's doing is that they lift and pop off way more than would ever happen with a salon gel manicure but if you're okay with touching them up more often in your own home, it'll work for you.  I will tell you that if you do choose to do it at home, using fake tips will help it adhere and it will never lift until your nails grow out.  Not everyone wants tips though.  You definitely want to clean your nails with alcohol before applying any gel at home.  It gets rid of the oils that could keep it from adhering.  And you want to make sure to do one nail at a time which makes for a long mani session.  

If you're careful with application and filing and if you're willing to give them a touch-up every 10 days or so, you should get a reasonable result that, while not of salon standards, is better than ratty nails and will keep your nails strong enough to grow if short, breaking nails is a problem.  Once they're off though, you'll go straight back to short, breaking nails.  You can grow them out until the gel is gone and if you're careful for a few days, you might be able to keep that new length.  While your nail beds won't be weakened by gel nails, the tips will be if you file the gel off and that's why it's hard to maintain that natural nail length you achieve through the magic of gel once the gel is off.
Thank-you so much for the further details @DonnaD. It seems to me your nails are strong enough that you don't need to bother with this sort of thing, but I think I would likely benefit from it. Are you aware of any gel nail products that could cure with an LED rather than UV light?


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 8, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank-you so much for the further details @DonnaD. It seems to me your nails are strong enough that you don't need to bother with this sort of thing, but I think I would likely benefit from it. Are you aware of any gel nail products that could cure with an LED rather than UV light?
All gel can be cured with either.  UV and LED are just different bands on the same light spectrum.  One is a florescent tube and one is a bulb.

Oh and one is not "safer" than the other.


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All gel can be cured with either.  UV and LED are just different bands on the same light spectrum.  One is a florescent tube and one is a bulb.

Oh and one is not "safer" than the other.
Not entirely true. The IBD "hard" gel I use requires a UV lamp as it is not formulated to cure with an LED lamp. Believe me, I've tried lol.

  *UV* *LED* *Cost* More affordable Generally more expensive, though prices are starting to come down *Typical Curing Time* 2 minutes 30 seconds *Efficiency* Use more energy (less efficient) Use less energy and are more eco-friendly *Bulb Life* Bulbs need to be replaced periodically Bulbs last the life of the lamp and never need replacement *Types of polish* Effectively cures ALL types of gel polish Only cures polishes that are formulated for LED technology


----------



## DonnaD (Apr 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nectarbean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not entirely true. The IBD "hard" gel I use requires a UV lamp as it is not formulated to cure with an LED lamp. Believe me, I've tried lol.

  *UV* *LED* *Cost* More affordable Generally more expensive, though prices are starting to come down *Typical Curing Time* 2 minutes 30 seconds *Efficiency* Use more energy (less efficient) Use less energy and are more eco-friendly *Bulb Life* Bulbs need to be replaced periodically Bulbs last the life of the lamp and never need replacement *Types of polish* Effectively cures ALL types of gel polish Only cures polishes that are formulated for LED technology 
I stand corrected.  I've never used that particular brand but the ones I have used all cure with either type of light.  Ultra violet is ultra violet no matter what type of bulb carries it so I don't know what changes those physics with IBD.


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 9, 2014)

You're right about the physics. I don't understand it either. I'm going to attempt using the "uv" gel under my led lamp again this weekend and see what the deal is. It's possible I just didn't cure for the right time. The bottle says uv only, but now I wonder if that's a gimmick.


----------



## nectarbean (Apr 13, 2014)

Alas, the led light world not cure my ibd gel. It does specifically say "uv gel" on the label so I guess there is something in the formula.


----------

